# No Install Optional Dependencies



## AntumDeluge (Oct 29, 2015)

Is there a way to prevent installation of some optional Port dependencies that are not managed in the Port's configuration file? For example, can editors/pluma be installed without also building and installing x11/mate? Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I was guessing that pluma does not require any Mate desktop libraries. I've looked over ports(7) and in the Using the Ports Collection section of the handbook.

Debian Linux systems use "recommended" packages/dependencies that can by bypassed using the `--no-install-recommends` option with the `apt-get` package manager command. Do FreeBSD Ports have something similar outside the configuration file?


----------



## talsamon (Oct 29, 2015)

You can install editor/pluma but this includes 13 other packages (including gnome-mount, policykit, consolekit...) and mate-desktop (but not the full mate). There is no way without this packages.
(The simplest way is with `pkg install editors/pluma`. In the ports you have first install gnome-mount, policykit and hal. The port pulls not in  proper this dependencies, cause itself is depend on a metaport).


----------

